# Hello Everyone! Pics of my bettas.



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am new to the forums, so I thought I would start off by posting pictures of my babies. 









This picture is of Sookie and Spartacus. Sookie is the pink one and is a female betta. Spartacus is the blue one in this picture. This photo was taken one of the times Sookie "hopped the fence" onto Spartacus' side. Spartacus passed away a few days ago, unfortunately. This is an old picture, Sookie is quite a bit larger now, but in honor of Spartacus, I thought I would post a picture that shows the two buddies together.









This is the newest addition to our family, Gandalf. He is a Half-Moon betta and we got him shortly after Spartacus passed away this week. He has discovered a slight gap in the fence separating his area from Sookie's and is just small enough to fit through. Sookie doesn't seem to mind his frequent visits one bit.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

That is funny, I have a halfmoon named Gandalf too(he is my avatar). The best of luck with your new boy.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> That is funny, I have a halfmoon named Gandalf too(he is my avatar). The best of luck with your new boy.


Thanks. I was a little worried when he discovered the little gap in the fence and started going onto Sookie's side since he is SO much smaller than her, but she hasn't seemed to care. 

Sookie has a _huge_ personality too. The second you put your face up to the glass.. _wham_.. there she is! Whenever Spartacus (R.I.P.) would flare for her, she'd just be like... "Psshh.. You can't handle this!" and then she'd shake her fins at him and swim away. She loves to jump OVER the fence as well. It about gave me a heart attack the first time she did that. I even got it on video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erZa_scumlI&list=UUUbNV-bzYN1rMvPf7g6ztLw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about spartacus  good luck with the other too, i love sookie's colors  a very cute combodian


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> sorry about spartacus  good luck with the other too, i love sookie's colors  a very cute combodian


Is she a Cambodian? I don't know the different color variations by heart, but I did just discover that other thread here on the forums that explains them. Any idea what kind she is?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Cute video! All of a sudden no fishy in the water, and then bam fish on the other side  I taught one of my girls to jump and hit my finger for food  I think its adorable when they get all jumpy


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Cute video! All of a sudden no fishy in the water, and then bam fish on the other side  I taught one of my girls to jump and hit my finger for food  I think its adorable when they get all jumpy


Oh, I know. Spartacus did it a few times, and she did it quite a few times, but we never actually _saw_ either of them do it. One day, I figured I'd set up a camera. That video has given us a laugh plenty of times!

Gandalf and Sookie have started flaring and dancing for each other today. It's pretty cute because she is _so_ much larger than he is. I just want to yell, "YOU GO, COUGAR!"


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

That video made my night! What a talented little one!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol! by chance is she a giant or king? They can be pretty big, I think my Big Red is like 3 inches not including tail...


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol! by chance is she a giant or king? They can be pretty big, I think my Big Red is like 3 inches not including tail...


I have no idea. I'd say she's about 2.5 inches long (with tail.) Also, her tail looks more "spade" shaped to me when comparing it to the pictures on the other thread that describe the different shapes, but I am by no means an expert.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

huh...she just looked really big in the vid. oh well she's adorable regardless


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> huh...she just looked really big in the vid. oh well she's adorable regardless


She is pretty large. I'll try to get a picture of her with me holding a tape measure up so you can get an idea of how big she is. I know very little about what kind she is, so any input is appreciated!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> She is pretty large. I'll try to get a picture of her with me holding a tape measure up so you can get an idea of how big she is. I know very little about what kind she is, so any input is appreciated!


i'll do the same for comparison


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

As promised.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

She's so well behaved. It's like she knew _exactly_ what I wanted her to do the instant I held the tape-measure up. Such a funny girl.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

She's about the size of my girl 
Although Rosie doesn't like to be measured. She sits pretty still until she realizes I need to do something to or with her, then she won't sit still :roll:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol yeah thats about the same size as mine, although my poor girl is still recovering from a bad sitter so she didn't want to be by the side of the tank


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, they're both pretty large! Sookie and Gandalf have been flirting near the barrier all day. It's entertaining to watch. She and Spartacus used to do it occasionally too. (I think I finally have it positioned to where there are no gaps for Gandalf to get through.)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oops, spoke too soon. Gandalf just maneuvered onto her side again. At least when he gets bigger he won't be able to fit through anywhere. Unless he's a jumper like her. Then there's not much I can do, lol.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope you figure out something soon, or you may have babies to attend to


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> Hope you figure out something soon, or you may have babies to attend to


I've decided to set up our other tank and separate them completely. They've been flirting all day and seem much more interested in each other than Spartacus and Sookie ever were.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations as to how long to let the other 3 gallon sit before I stick Sookie in there? I've got it all set up and running.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...50297407214797_522189796_7736778_579489_n.jpg









Here's an old picture of Sookie and Spartacus.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Picture of Gandalf. Our newest addition.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I generally do at least a day, but other people do longer.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Since you don't need to cycle a 3 gallon tank you can put them in a few minutes after putting in your conditioner.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

In that case, I'll put her in there right now!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Their new homes!

Sookie is now in a 3-gallon.

Gandalf is in the old 2.5 gallon.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Taking pictures with our Nikon D5000, so I will have amazing new pictures to post of our babies soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yay!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

My boyfriend is taking the pictures (his camera), so it sounds like some photo shoot is going on right now. SNAP, SNAP, SNAP, SNAP. Don't worry, no flash during all of that  Sookie and Gandalf seem to be enjoying the attention. They're flaring and circling in front of the camera, lol.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf flaring for Sookie near the glass.













































Sookie:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

beautiful fishies


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Sookie Photo Shoot 3-18-2012*

It's like she's saying... "Hello, mommy! Look how cute I am!"


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute!!! love that video and the music!!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is Gandalf, not fully flared. I know he is a half-moon, but is there anything else anyone can tell me about him? Color-type? Anything? Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

some kind of bi-color or so
i just love sookie, she is adorable


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> some kind of bi-color or so
> i just love sookie, she is adorable



Thanks. She's so well-behaved too. The second I come over by the glass she follows me around. And when the camera comes out, she sits super still for me.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf saying hello.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Gandalf*

Some more pictures of Gandalf:


----------

